# Will these Rims fit a GTO



## GTOFortheWIN (Feb 13, 2012)

I have heard that the Holden Version of the GTO has 7.5mm rims and that it didn't have the strut rub problem. if this is true would these rims fit a GTO?17x7.5 Motegi MR107 Black Wheel/Rim(s) 5x120 5-120 17-7.5 | eBay


----------

